# Clinton's Cult:  Hardcore Satanism, Vids, Pedophile Party Emails, Missing CEO



## Mrs. M. (Nov 5, 2016)

Podesta's friend, Marina Abramicov, Hillary's friend Lady Gaga attended a mock Spirit Dinner and the photos were found on twitter.  Afterward the hashtag #spiritdinner began trending.

*“The origins of Spirit Cooking can be found in the preludes to production of the Cake of Light material, a sacrament in the religion of Thelema which was founded by Aleister Crowley.”*

This is what Hillary Clinton's America looks like, folks.  According to a breaking interview with an expert in Satanism, a real spirit dinner includes eating humans in order to capture the spirit of the deceased.  This should be enough for all of America to tell Hillary that "her party" is over as in finished.
F-I-N-I-S-H-E-D!

If there is any doubt in your minds about how bad the news is coming out consider the latest breaking news of NYPD and agents viewing pictures, videos and documents of child sex parties, human sacrifice, hardcore satanism all connected to Hillary Clinton and the people working for her.  And there are yet more pedophile emails being leaked from Wikileaks, Podesta's private collection of Nude Child Photography, and art work on his wall which shows the dark side of John Podesta and reveals hardcore Satanism.

We begin with this one from Infowars:

*WASHINGTON POST HIDES ARTICLE ABOUT PODESTA’S NUDE CHILDREN PHOTO COLLECTION*
*Podesta collects "documentary-style pictures of naked teenagers in their parents' suburban homes"*
Infowars.com - NOVEMBER 4, 2016

*The Washington Post has removed an article in which Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta’s “art” collection was revealed to contain pictures of naked teenagers.*

The 2004 article, archived online, includes comments from former Clinton administration official Sally Katzen in which she discusses the “awkwardness” of being at the Podesta’s home.

“At political events, there’s an inevitable awkwardness,” Katzen said.

The article’s author goes on to mention the disturbing specifics of the Podestas’ taste in “art.”

“Folks attending a house tour in the Lake Barcroft neighborhood in Falls Church earlier this year got an eyeful when they walked into a bedroom at the Podesta residence hung with multiple color pictures by Katy Grannan, a photographer known for documentary-style pictures of naked teenagers in their parents’ suburban homes.”
Washington Post Hides Article About Podesta’s Nude Children Photo Collection

Inside John Podesta's office hangs a picture which is worth a thousand words.

*Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta’s New York office features an oil painting in which two men are preparing to eat another human.

*Photo depicts a "Spirit Dinner"





John Podesta's office with painting of two men preparing to eat another human.






Notice the men have knives and forks and one is holding a plate while digging in....(click the image to enlarge and have a closer look)

Infowars reports:
“On the wall in his office at Hillary Clinton’s Brooklyn headquarters, campaign chairman John Podesta has an oil painting on loan from his lobbyist brother, who is an avid art collector,” the Time article states. “The image shows two men hunched over a dining room table, bearing knives and forks. On the table lays a man in a suit, who looks vaguely like Podesta.”

Podesta explained during the interview that he regularly tells colleagues that he would prefer to be the man with the fork.

“It’s better to be the guy with the fork than the guy on the table,” he said.

The image resurfaced on social media Friday after emails published by WikiLeaks revealed both John and his brother Tony’s connection to Marina Abramović, a performance artist known for gory and occultist performances.

Podesta’s painting is incredibly similar to one of Abramović’s art displays in which she and pop star Lady Gaga eat off of a mock bloodied body.
Art Depicting Cannibalism Hangs in Podesta’s Campaign Office





John Podesta sits in his office (note the same painting on wall) with Eric Braverman - Former CEO of Clinton Foundation.  Braverman has not been seen or heard from since Podesta sent an email identifying him as the one inside Clinton Foundation who had an email message to someone to investigate. He wrote, "Follow HRC Money Trail"...

Gateway Pundit Journalist reports:

*WIKILEAKS: CLINTON FOUNDATION CEO WAS MOLE via Podesta Email – Ousted at Foundation*

Jim Hoft Oct 25th, 2016 1:30 pm 154 Comments





WIKILEAKS DROPS A BOMB—
An email from Center for American Progress President Neera Tanden to John Podesta dated March 8, 2015 describes a mole in the Clinton Foundation.

Podesta tells Tanden his name is Eric Braverman to which she replies, “Holy Moses!”

Eric Braverman was the CEO Of the Clinton Foundation. He abruptly resigned a short time later after being pushed out by long-time Clinton loyalists who had apparently grown very comfortable with the status quo.






There are rumors he fled the country—

Word on the street is Eric Braverman, Clinton Foundation CEO, has fled the USA and is attempting to gain asylum in Russia. Anyone confirm?

— Stone Cold Truth (@StoneColdTruth) October 25, 2016

Former Clinton Foundation CEO was a mole, fled to Russia for fear of being murdered by @johnpodesta like he did Scalia & Seth Rich https://t.co/rEYDmfLNQg

— MicroSpookyLeaks™ (@WDFx2EU7) October 25, 2016

WIKILEAKS: CLINTON FOUNDATION CEO WAS MOLE via Podesta Email - Ousted at Foundation

I believe this is the man that 4 Channel reported was a hero and was killed before he could flee the country.  His name has not yet been revealed but as he was identified by John Podesta as the mole inside Clinton Foundation, it is quite possible he is the one 4 channel was talking about.  He has been missing for almost 2 weeks now.

Where in the World is Clinton Foundation CEO Eric Braverman – asylum, hiding or dead?

Next, is the story that is breaking from Infowars:

According to this breaking video report, Mr. Jones tells his audience that authorities inside the NYPD and FBI were so devastated at the graphic material discovered of child pornography, sex parties, hardcore Satanism that they became sick to their stomachs. Imagine it.  Law enforcement, people who have been involved in seeing the worst of the worst are in complete revulsion over what they have viewed.  Jones says that the videos are going to come out, the photographs, the emails, the documents..... everything. Clinton is going down.  Sounds as if 4 Channel had very good intell about this news.

Listen to this report:

More emails have come out which describe child sex parties in coded language in the following report:
*
The Clinton campaign and its associates sought out underage children for “entertainment” at a hot tub party and made strange references to “hot dogs” and “Beanie Babies” in emails which may contain code for pedophilia or other illegal activities, according to investigative researchers.*

Law enforcement sources have asked the public to point out potential code words for “weapons, drugs and people” in the emails released by Wikileaks – and evidence of child sex trafficking would explain why the FBI reopened their investigation into Hillary Clinton despite severe political blowback.

Be warned: while these emails could refer to non-sensical, inside jokes, that’s not the conclusion of many of those who’ve seen these bizarre emails – and there’s hundreds.

*An Oct. 2015 email inviting members of the campaign to a rural getaway pointed out that three children ages 11, 9 and almost 7 would be supplied for entertainment.*

According to the email:

_With enormous gratitude to Advance Man Extraordinaire Haber, I am popping up again to share our excitement about the Reprise of Our Gang’s visit to the farm in Lovettsville. And I thought I’d share a couple more notes:_

_We plan to heat the pool, so a swim is a possibility. *Bonnie will be Uber Service to transport Ruby, Emerson, and Maeve Luzzatto (11, 9, and almost 7) so you’ll have some further entertainment, and they will be in that pool for sure.* And with the forecast showing prospects of some sun, and a cooler temp of lower 60s, I suggest you bring sweaters of whatever attire will enable us to use our outdoor table with a pergola overhead so we dine al fresco (and ideally not al-CHILLo).
_
Next email:

Other strange emails sent to Podesta include cryptic references to “pizza,” “hot dogs,” “pasta” and “walnuts,” which are fueling speculation they are code words from criminal activity – including child molestation:

View image on Twitter





 Follow


GuthDaddy @mediumsexy
Please read this Podesta email. Is this code for something SICK? #Trump #MAGA

2:45 PM - 3 Nov 2016




Jared Wyand  @JaredWyand
Simple, either Podesta feeds everyone walnut sauce or he arranges orgies with Black boys

So many cryptic emails like this#Podesta 7:12 PM - 3 Nov 2016

“Cheese pizza” in particular is an on-line code word for child pornography, and strange out-of-place references to pizza keep appearing in the Podesta and other leaked government emails.

For example, an email from the 2012 Stratfor email leak said the following:

RE: Get ready for “Chicago Hot Dog Friday”
If we get the same “waitresses,” I’m all for it!!!

Aaric S. Eisenstein
STRATFOR
SVP Publishing
700 Lavaca St., Suite 900
Austin, TX 78701
512-744-4308
512-744-4334 fax

———————————————————————-

From: Fred Burton [mailto:burton@stratfor.com]
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 2:39 PM
To: ‘Don Kuykendall’
Cc: ‘Aaric Eisenstein’; ‘Darryl O’Connor’; ‘Copeland Susan’
Subject: RE: Get ready for “Chicago Hot Dog Friday”
*I think Obama spent about $65,000 of the tax-payers money flying in
pizza/dogs from Chicago for a private party at the White House not long
ago, assume we are using the same channels?*

———————————————————————-

From: Don Kuykendall [mailto:kuykendall@stratfor.com]
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 1:59 PM
To: ‘stratforaustin’
Subject: Get ready for “Chicago Hot Dog Friday”
To celebrate all you hot dogs out there. Aaric, you can participate as
well!

Don R. Kuykendall
President
STRATFOR
512.744.4314 phone
512.744.4334 fax
kuykendall@stratfor.com

___________________
According to 4 channel bloggers who have decoded the language hot dog means boys and pizza means girls.  Walnut sauce means an orgy with black boys and walnuts mean black boys (sauce means orgy).  Pasta means "little boy" (toddlers).  Parents means "Law enforcement."  For more definitions see this link:

Wikileaks: Pedophile Code Words in Podesta Emails Decoded

Here is an interview with the author of Stained by Blood.  He is an expert on cults and the subject of Satanism.  Brace yourselves, what you are about to hear about the Clinton's is going to shock you:



We have 48 hours to get these stories out, share them by email, call people and tell them to look up these stories, look up these Alex Jones videos and learn the truth about the Clinton's.   It can be done. We need to make sure that the American people know about this before they go to the polls to vote on November 8th.  We need to pray for America.  This is a very critical time and we need to act to inform everyone we can while we can.  The American people must demand that Clinton and her cult be indicted and sent to prison.

​___________________________________________________________________
Hillary ‘Regularly’ Attended Witch’s Church, Clinton Insider Claims

BREAKING BOMBSHELL: NYPD Blows Whistle on New Hillary Emails: Money Laundering, Sex Crimes with Children, Child Exploitation, Pay to Play, Perjury

Bombshell: Hillary Clinton’s Satanic Network Exposed


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 5, 2016)

This is the dumbest shit I have probably read this entire election season


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2016)

And to think, the purpose of this forum was to hopefully raise the level of dialogue on the message board.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 5, 2016)

The Op-ed is to raise awareness about Hillary Clinton and her inner circle before November 8th.  The stories are true and the mainstream media is once again ignoring the truth. These crimes against children are no joke.  Hillary is under multiple criminal investigations by the FBI right now. When you learn that she is indicted, you can remember this Op-ed and drop an apology note ( or not).  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 5, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Op-ed is to raise awareness about Hillary Clinton and her inner circle before November 8th.  The stories are true and the mainstream media is once again ignoring the truth. These crimes against children are no joke.  Hillary is under multiple criminal investigations by the FBI right now. When you learn that she is indicted, you can remember this Op-ed and drop an apology note ( or not).  Thanks for reading.




All of this comes as no surprise to me because I have been talking about this for four years and especially the world wide pedophilia ring that goes all the way to the Vatican, House of Windsor and the House of Parliament. I don't even acknowledge the naysayers. They seem to like to either wallow in their ignorance or that the truth is to much for them to wrap their minds around because the programming goes just that deep.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone mentioned you today Dale and said you had been warning about Satanism for a long time.  They also said you were owed an apology.  This is about to go to our White House if we do not stop Clinton from getting in.  It's a very serious time and Americans need to wake up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Someone mentioned you today Dale and said you had been warning about Satanism for a long time.  They also said you were owed an apology.  This is about to go to our White House if we do not stop Clinton from getting in.  It's a very serious time and Americans need to wake up.



The difference between you and Dale is that he's a True Believer, whereas I think you're just a partisan clown who'll repeat any bullshit in the hopes of gaining a foothold with the overly credulous.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Someone mentioned you today Dale and said you had been warning about Satanism for a long time.  They also said you were owed an apology.  This is about to go to our White House if we do not stop Clinton from getting in.  It's a very serious time and Americans need to wake up.



I have been threatened, harassed and stalked for posting that kind of info on other blog-sites...someone even found out where I worked when I was in Detroit and posted it and would follow me from one site to the next....not that it has ever stopped me. You are "dead on".....people need to wake up and smell the coffee because the opportunity to change things isn't going to be around much longer. Thanks for posting that detailed link of information....... I am glad to be in the fight with you.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 6, 2016)

how cute!

too bad mrs. m, is a misses....

dale and mrs m, would make a good, like kind, couple!


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned you today Dale and said you had been warning about Satanism for a long time.  They also said you were owed an apology.  This is about to go to our White House if we do not stop Clinton from getting in.  It's a very serious time and Americans need to wake up.
> ...




I have offered to debate you many times on anything that you take exception to on many occasions but you you have never taken me up on it. I am not here to "one up" anyone. I am here to share the thousands upon thousands of hours I have spent to know the things I do. I have sacrificed any kind of a social life (even to the point I stopped playing music) because it took time away from my studying and researching.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned you today Dale and said you had been warning about Satanism for a long time.  They also said you were owed an apology.  This is about to go to our White House if we do not stop Clinton from getting in.  It's a very serious time and Americans need to wake up.
> ...


What you think of me is of little importance.  What you think of Hillary Clinton could mean a world of difference.  Know thy enemy, Doc. Otherwise, you're on wide open.  Read the Op-ed, listen to the videos and then make an informed decision about Clinton.  I believe you'll find that there is a great deal about her you don't know.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



I don't "debate" True Believers. There's no point. You live in your own reality that you've constructed for yourself, and I'd rather not waste my time trying to break through.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



I read your OP. It's pure undiluted bullshit, and I'm pretty sure you know that, too.

I think you're not that stupid - just dishonest.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



No, what I did was take off the blinders and made it my mission to never be one of the "sheeple" again...like how I supported the Bush crime family and busted on anyone that was against the war or claimed that 9/11 was a false flag. I am paying penance and I have learned how it feels to be a lone voice in a sea of insanity after having done my due diligence. If you think you know so much more than me and that I am wrong? Prove it....it doesn't matter whether I believe what you say or not....but if you know such more than me? You can attempt to take down my credibility a few notches.

The "Uh-Uh" debate tactic doesn't make your case.........


----------



## Camp (Nov 6, 2016)

Those Macedonian teens are putting out some really cool fake stories. They found a way to make some cash off the brainwashed Trumpers.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Yeahhhhhhh....those e-mails are lies.............lies one and all! You betcha........


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



No, the emails aren't lies, the deluded narrative she's created about them is.

You really don't realize that people like Mrs. Matt are using you, do you?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





You have no credibility to speak of. There's nothing to "take down".

If you want someone to "debate" your delusions, I suggest you find a good psychologist.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Camp said:


> Those Macedonian teens are putting out some really cool fake stories. They found a way to make some cash off the brainwashed Trumpers.





theDoctorisIn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




It's not a "deluded" narrative" because I have researched the occult and I have listened to those that were either victims of it and were able to escape it and victims that blew the whistle on it. Trust me, you don't EVEN want to hear some of the testimonies of those that were used. It still gives me nightmares. I spare this forum and others about the gory details. I spare them of the tactics of MK-Ultra and satanists like Lt Colonel Michael Aquino that was up to his neck in this. You should do some background checking of this disgusting POS that was allowed to work within the highest levels of government. He started the satanic "Temple of Set".


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




I have credibility with those that matter....I have nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 6, 2016)

actually this thread is a lot more interesting than the other boring crap on the internet.


----------



## grbb (Nov 6, 2016)

So Clinton's underlings are pedophiles?


----------



## Disir (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



At this point, it looks like you are working for Clinton.  You just look silly. You give them reason to label people that do not like Clinton as a bunch of fringe weirdos that believe whole heartedly in conspiracy theories.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


What I have found is that you can give people the truth but it is up to them as to whether they want to believe it or not.  Some will. Some won't.  Those who believe in God have their eyes opened to where evil comes from.  Those who don't believe in God will look for other explanations.  Satanism is real.  There is no question about it.  Why do these people do what they do?  They want power,wealth and fame.

When Satan tempted Jesus Christ, he said, I'll give you all of this if you will bow down and worship me.  Jesus Christ answered him with Scripture instead.  Today Satan is making the same offer and some people are responding, Where do I sign up?  There is a day coming when they will regret that decision. 



Disir said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


According to that logic, the entire FBI and NYPD must be working for Clinton too.  Don't be ridiculous.  Just because you cannot see what these people are doing doesn't mean others cannot.  You've got a video in the Op-ed with an expert on the occult telling you that this is Satanism.  What more do you need?   A seeing eye dog?


----------



## Disir (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



He isn't an expert, hon....you are being snowed. You recognized the truth here 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/15737635/
and then ran away because you are a fraud.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


While you can claim anything you haven't proven anything of the sort.  Personal attacks do nothing to counter an Op-ed that is based upon testimonies, videotape, photographs, news articles and a legitimate investigation by the FBI and NYPD which is underway - all proving that something big is going on that should not be going on.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Disir said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I have not run away from anyone.  I just don't argue with stupid people.  As Mark Twain said, 'Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.'


----------



## Disir (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



No. 

And you don't have an "expert".


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned you today Dale and said you had been warning about Satanism for a long time.  They also said you were owed an apology.  This is about to go to our White House if we do not stop Clinton from getting in.  It's a very serious time and Americans need to wake up.
> ...



Careful. The Smoking Man is watching


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 6, 2016)

Eating Humans?

I think I've finally figured out what the "man feed" means next to "guest writer" there under Mrs. M's name.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

According to the interview from Infowars that is the story.  Now there is this breaking story (one hour ago) about Hillary Clinton's visits to Jeffrey Epstein's island:

Source: FBI has evidence Hillary visited ‘Orgy Island’

Citing a “well-placed source” in the New York Police Department, Blackwater USA founder and retired Navy SEAL Erik Prince claims that among the 650,000 Huma Abedin emails on her estranged husband’s laptop is evidence Hillary Clinton, as well as former President Bill Clinton, was a visitor to convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein’s Caribbean hideaway, known as “Orgy Island.”

Prince told the Breitbart News Daily radio show that Abedin and her estranged husband, former Democratic Rep. Anthony Weiner, are now cooperating with authorities in multiple investigations of Bill and Hillary Clinton.

“They found State Department emails,” he said of FBI investigators. “They found a lot of other really damning criminal information, including money laundering, including the fact that Hillary went to this sex island with convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein. Bill Clinton went there more than 20 times. Hillary Clinton went there at least six times.”

Read more at Source: FBI has evidence Hillary visited ‘Orgy Island’


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...




HAAAAR-DEEEEE-FUCKING-HAR!!!!!

Eat shit, asswipe......


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Eating Humans?
> 
> I think I've finally figured out what the "man feed" means next to "guest writer" there under Mrs. M's name.




Yes, and some of these sick fucks (especially the elite) develop a taste for human flesh and they have for hundreds of years.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


If everyone worried about who was watching them, nothing would ever get done. If you are afraid, Mr. Bro, go hide under a pillow.


----------



## konradv (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Op-ed is to raise awareness about Hillary Clinton and her inner circle before November 8th.  The stories are true and the mainstream media is once again ignoring the truth. These crimes against children are no joke.  Hillary is under multiple criminal investigations by the FBI right now. When you learn that she is indicted, you can remember this Op-ed and drop an apology note ( or not).  Thanks for reading.


The purpose of the OP is to spread lies.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

konradv said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The Op-ed is to raise awareness about Hillary Clinton and her inner circle before November 8th.  The stories are true and the mainstream media is once again ignoring the truth. These crimes against children are no joke.  Hillary is under multiple criminal investigations by the FBI right now. When you learn that she is indicted, you can remember this Op-ed and drop an apology note ( or not).  Thanks for reading.
> ...


We'll see.


----------



## Disir (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



We already did.


----------



## konradv (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Not denying it?  THAT'S telling!


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Disir said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


The FBI hasn't released their reports and indicted Hillary Clinton yet.  Don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

konradv said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


What is there to deny?  That you are trying to discredit the Wikileaks emails, the evidence uncovered and the testimonies on video?  I've come to expect it from Clinton supporters.  None of you are honest with yourselves. How could we possibly expect you to be honest about anything else?


----------



## Disir (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



You know precisely what I am talking about.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Disir said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


My dear, I suspect that even _you_ do not know what *you* are talking about!


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 6, 2016)

Apparentlybb, post: 15738593, member: 59803"]So Clinton's underlings are pedophiles?[/QUOTE]
Apperantly,  how else does one explain the wording in the email (s) to/from "them"?


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 6, 2016)

If NYPD or FBI has evidence of crime(s) on whomever,  they are paid to do a job.  If someone blocks them (DOJ?) go "public" right away.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Eating Humans?
> ...




Oooh -- a taste for human flesh!  Sounds like Zombies.

 You don't have to worry, though, because as everybody knows -- zombies are mostly interested in brains.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Ozone (Nov 6, 2016)

so far all the criticism of the thread comes from those who are too afraid to find out the truth, because it's ugly truth no one wants to deal with it. okay, very well, dump the responsibility on ''channel 4'', the anons maybe have nothing better to do, and they're very good at facing the ugliness. just don't complain when they come back with results you find incredible.

this is an important issue, more important than people seem to realize in the big picture sense, because where it leads to. when your printing press is a kind of gun, or that your gun is a kind of printing press, the internet exists in a mysterious place somewhere in between the first and second amendment. that's laughable until ''russian'' hackers knock out the dns all over america on a whim or something using malicious email and website networking protocols.

i think people should take it more seriously, and i think that it's because christians and jews and even muslims to a certain extent have failed tremendously to enlighten the people about the holiness or sacredness of electricity. do any of you realize how you've got someone like paul begley the are you serious preacher looking into bible codes, meanwhile you've got alex jones looking into ''pizza'' codes? the atbash is in the bible, you know, this is intelligence.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

The codes that Alex mentioned have already been identified as codes used by people involved in pedophile crimes.  As for the church, I'm wondering where they are right now.  Every Christian in America should be speaking out about this and yet that does not seem to be the case.  Very sad day for America.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The codes that Alex mentioned have already been identified as codes used by people involved in pedophile crimes.  As for the church, I'm wondering where they are right now.  Every Christian in America should be speaking out about this and yet that does not seem to be the case.  Very sad day for America.



 This kind of thing has been on for over a 100 years at least and the revelations as to what was going in the U.K was gaining tremendous traction when Jimmy Savile's activities came to light. The traction gained was lost with the false flag Charlie Hebdo attack happened and the sheeple turned their attentions away from it. Kevin Annett has doggedly gone after these elite pedophiles and has suffered many hardships and death attempts on his life. The moron millions that refuse to acknowledge this evil allows them to get away with this.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This is the dumbest shit I have probably read this entire election season


----------



## Coyote (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


>


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> >




Stay stupid.....it's what you do best. The ol "Uh-Uh!!" defense is the lamest debating technique ever used.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 6, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



I can't believe people seriously believe some of this shit.

You need a reality check...or maybe just go back to watching reruns of Twilight Zone.

Do you even check it out - check the sources - Spirit Cooking?  There's plenty of legitimate crap against the Clintons with out going full retard.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I know about the occult, their beliefs and their rituals stated by testimonies of those that were able to get out of it....so "yeah", I definitely believe it. Ever heard of Bohemian Grove?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 7, 2016)




----------

